# Problems with Caron Simply Soft yarn



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Yesterday I showed my afghan I had just completed after many, many hours of steady knitting. But shortly after it was displayed, my DH pointed out a flaw and I am just heartsick! The afghan took 7 skeins of Caron Simply Soft which I purchased all at the same time - since the label clearly stated "No Dye Lot", I had faith that they would all match - WRONG! 

One skein was clearly lighter than the other six and when viewed under enough light, it sticks out like a sore thumb. (See attached photo) The errant skein is exactly in the middle and would mean redoing over half of the throw. I contacted Caron to get their input and was told that even though the skeins are marked No Dye Lot, one should still check to make sure the "Batch" number is the same.

Since I had never heard of a "Batch" number, I asked them to explain and was told it was the number under the color number that started with "W" (at least for the yarn I had purchased). Not sure if that is the same for all brands.

Anyway, I wanted to warn you all in the hope you won't have the same thing happen to you - I am so sad!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I see no flaw,, what i DO see is an amazing designer element  Ur stitching is beautifull !!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, I can't see it and if you gave it to me I would still be thrilled with it - imperfections and all! Think of all the work that went into it! Good Luck!


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

I think it is beautiful! While I do agree with you that they should have indicated on the label about matching colors, I think that you could fold it in such a way that only you will know.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

For what it is worth... I cannot see the problem. I think that when they say "No die lot" that should mean that this yarn would be manufactured without variations in yarn made last week or last month.... this would imply all the yarn should be the same.

To have a company say "no die lot" and THEN tell you that there are BATCH differences is actually like lying to me. 

What is the difference between a lot and a batch? AND how is an (end user) knitter to know this.... does it say "no die lot" but check for batch on the ball band?! Maybe it is that I am "uneducated", but I would have never known the difference and purchased what was in the bin.

I would be hopping mad if I were you. But... your work is beautiful and I am quite certain no one will notice the tiny difference but you. Enjoy your beautiful work.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

I honestly think the ONLY person who is going to pick up that there is a mismatch in color is you! Your work is beautiful....exquisite, and you shouldn't even worry about that any more. You've learned something regarding dye lots and batches....(I had no clue about the batch, either!!) 

Thumbs up to a really beautiful work of art. You should be very proud.

:thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. Thx for the warning.
I cannot see where the 1 lighter skein is. The top in the picture looks darker but that is probably the lighting in the pic. If you didn't even notice it at first it's probably not that noticeable.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

You did a beautiful job on the throw, but I am so sorry you had to learn about batch numbers the hard way.

Someone told me about this a very long time ago, and so I always pay attention to that when a yarn is marked no dye lot.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

after it's been used, loved and washed several times it won't be noticeable at all.


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Patian said:


> Yesterday I showed my afghan I had just completed after many, many hours of steady knitting. But shortly after it was displayed, my DH pointed out a flaw and I am just heartsick! The afghan took 7 skeins of Caron Simply Soft which I purchased all at the same time - since the label clearly stated "No Dye Lot", I had faith that they would all match - WRONG!
> 
> One skein was clearly lighter than the other six and when viewed under enough light, it sticks out like a sore thumb. (See attached photo) The errant skein is exactly in the middle and would mean redoing over half of the throw. I contacted Caron to get their input and was told that even though the skeins are marked No Dye Lot, one should still check to make sure the "Batch" number is the same.
> 
> ...


Your afghan is very beautiful. It is annoying when that happens. I would have, also, assumed the colors would be the same. Looks like the manufacturers need to state on the label "CAUTION: No Dye Lot, but watch out for the Batch code" and where to find it.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I can see the 'shadow'. But it is still so beautiful! ~ I had the same thing happen to me, only with Red Heart. I could clearly see the difference in the one skein, though they were all purchased at the same time & had the same dye lot numbers. Now they don't have dye lots. I've done many afghans with the Caron Simply Soft, & will do more, I'm sure. So thank you for the fore-warning! I've never had that problem with their yarn. Even when I don't buy it all at once. Guess there's a first time for everything. Your work is top notch & the afghan is so gorgeous. I can't imagine anyone not being impressed. But I understand your disappointment. You are somewhat of a perfectionist when it comes to your artistry, yes? I know I am!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a beautiful work of art and like other KPers I cannot see a difference in the color.


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

The afghan is absolutely beautiful! And how clever of you to vary the shade ever so slightly! Love it!!!

(Girl, don't worry about it! Your work is fabulous and when you or someone else is wrapped up in it, the ever-so-slight variation will never be noticed.)


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I cannot see the difference!!
Your afghan is gorgeous!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello! I see no difference in the color on your gorgeous afghan. It is beautiful. On a similar note: I was helping a lady choose yarn recently at JoAnn's. I think it was Caron Simply Soft. I told her about matching the numbers. When she took it to the cutting table and asked the woman there she was told there are no dye lots and you don't have to pay attention to the batch numbers. From your experience I still hold to "match the numbers!" Thanks for sharing and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. The difference is more pronounced in person that it shows in the photo but guess there's no use crying over it. Had planned to enter it in our little country fair but now am having second thoughts. What do you think, will it be noticed or should I just forget it and try again next year?


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

It surely doesn't show up in this picture, but I can understand even if you are the only one who picks it up. It makes no sense that there are no dye lots but there are batches. I have never seen any mention of this on the labels. I assumed ( but then you know what the say about ass summing) that in this day of computers that they had an exact combo for dying and that was why some companies no longer had dye lots. Goes to show I don't know much about it. Your work is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paperbeadslinda (Jun 19, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your problem but to me that is one of the most lovely pieces of work I've seen in a very long time. Your stitches are so precise and I'll bet it took a lot of searching for the "flaw" to be seen....I doubt that anyone will ever see what they found and if you don't say anything....well, why would you?

I thank you for pointing out the info for the rest of us - for me, all I know to look for is dye lot. Now I will pay close attention to make sure that every "i" and "t" are the same on each and every label of yarn no matter who the maker is.

P.S. If the "flaw" is so bad now that you can't comfortably live with your blanket I can give you my address!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

headlemk said:


> after it's been used, loved and washed several times it won't be noticeable at all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> For what it is worth... I cannot see the problem. I think that when they say "No die lot" that should mean that this yarn would be manufactured without variations in yarn made last week or last month.... this would imply all the yarn should be the same.
> 
> To have a company say "no die lot" and THEN tell you that there are BATCH differences is actually like lying to me.
> 
> ...


Amy, as usual, is RIGHT ON! My exact sentiments. However, I cannot see any problem in the picture -- maybe my monitor?

I think the afghan is breathtakingly gorgeous. I doubt very much anyone will notice, and should they notice a difference, probably wouldn't think anything of it!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Enter it! They won't see it at all for the contest and besides that's supposed to be about the quality of the work and not the yarn.

I didn't see it at all at first then someone called it a shadow and now I do see it. I thought it WAS a shadow. And that's what anyone looking casually at this gorgeous afghan is going to think-shadows.

They should have some how made good on that yarn! Have the same thing happening with Bernet Satin in Flamingo, too. And they used that color for their breast cancer campaign!

Anyway, some skeins I got from the internet, eBay, are much lighter than the rest. The yarn is also not as glossy but very flat looking compared to the other.

.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Angel, your knitting is wonderful and that afghan is beautiful. I see no flaws in it what so ever, all I see is the beauty in the work you have put into it and the love shining through. If you don't want it I can pm you with my address and I would be proud to display it as a beautiful work of art. I would not worry about a slight color difference when the work is so wonderful.

And, I think I would call that company back and tell them that you have notified 10's of thousands of knitters and crocheters all over the world about Caron's "batch" numbers and the fact that you feel like it is misleading to say "No Dye Lot" when there is a "Batch Lot" that we need to watch for. Just to let them know I "had people".


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Simply beautiful as it is! I don't see a difference either.


----------



## knittingflowers (Apr 18, 2013)

Really, I can't see it. I am still very impressed and think it is beautiful, try not to let it mar your enjoyment of your beautiful knitting, I think you will be the only one who really notices it.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I can see the difference in shades but the work is exquisite!! Have you considered dying it? At least it would be all one color. It's made so beautifully!!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It's beautiful and since the flaw that I can't see is in the middle- no big deal . I thought no dye lot meant matching yarns would not be an issue - so that is something to watch for - to me a batch number would be the same as a dye lot. anyway- your afghans is simply beautiful. If the flaw bothers you that much, you can add embroidery however it looks perfect from where I sit.


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

You can always think of it as sunset on that beautiful pattern! It only looks like shadows to me and I think it's perfectly fine! Don't beat yourself up over it, since you've done quite an amazing blanket!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As with others, I can understand and have experienced the same type of absolute frustration after hours and hours of work. But the truth is that the piece is beautifully done and chances are that it won't be layed out flat most of the time. When it is folded or in use, the variation may just "disappear". The thought even crossed my mind about overdyeing the whole piece, but I doubt that the acrylic would take a good dye. It is really beautiful, lovely design and so very nicely executed -- just enjoy it for what it is -- an excellent example of your skills.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Your work is stunning, I would still enter it in the show as it is suppose to be about the quality of your knitting, which is perfect. You did not notice until it was put under light, it only sticks out to you now because you know its there, if you don't point it out nobody will notice, so enter it into the show it is a ribbon winner for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful! Great job..


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I see the shadow too but it's not like anyone is going to really notice unless you point it out to them. We are our own worst critics aren't we? Your afghan is just drop dead gorgeous! Don't worry about the little variation in the dye lot.


----------



## Knitty Nancy (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow! What a beautifully knit blanket! I would be sad about the different color, too. But only for a minute! Your work far outshines the patch that is off color.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What would I do without the support from all you wonderful people on Knitting Paradise? You make me feel so much better and give me confidence to go ahead and enter it in the fair. Thank you so much for your support and compliments, it means the world to me!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Just stunning!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I totally understand your being upset about the color difference - but as many have pointed out, it's probably more obvious to you than to others. The afghan itself is marvelous - you should take pride in the work you have done and since the color change is in the middle, consider it a 'design element'.......


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

It is really a stunning piece . This is a hand made piece that took hours of hard work . Each stitch is perfect to create a wonderful blanket. 
Would still enter it . You can call it sunset. 
If you are still unhappy then maybe you can embroider or add t to it where the line is , to create a sunset . X


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't fret. its beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wifeofrex (Apr 25, 2013)

I think it is gorgeous! Elizabeth zimmerman once said " you know to much" you notice the flaw but no one else sees it....besides your husband you take heart in this beautiful afghan....you did amazing worj!


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

It is truly beautiful, but if you have to check batch numbers, why do they state "No dye lot"? I think that is very misleading..... :-(


----------



## Nancyk5669 (Apr 24, 2013)

I would be furious with Caron, because the implication is that there is one dye lot. However, the work is beautiful.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

All I see is a beautiful afghan. I have looked at the picture you posted several times and I still can't see the difference in colour!!!


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't worry, it looks great to me! It looks like you intentionally used a lighter color for the center panel for some contrast! Beautiful job!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Just enjoy your lovely work. It's not a competition! It's beautiful, and so what if there's a slight difference in shading.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

This blanket is simply beautiful and to me the one skein does not seem apparent..your work is gorgeous. I guess if there is a difference, I might have to be on top of it to see it. Lovely work..I really nee to learn to knit...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I see no flaw in the picture,your afghan looks absolutely stunning,i would be really ticked off if that happened to me.Thanks for your warning I will look even closer now when buying yarn.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I had the same thing happen with Red Heart Soft yarn. I learned, too late, that I need to make as many of the numbers, as possible, on the labels match. This, too, is a No Dye Lot yarn. To me, batch is the same thing as dye lot. If the numbers don't match, neither will the color.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. I would not mind having it. Just be so proud of the beautiful work you have done. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone who sees and comments on such a minor variation in color is a true "downer" who is just looking for something to be negative about. Your afghan is fabulous.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.caron.com/learning.html

There is NO information about Caron batch numbers here. I would write to Caron and tell them about this problem.

If you look at the dye lot info on Lion Brand yarn, at least they tell you that No Dye Lot doesn't mean there won't be a variation.

I know how you must be feeling. I made a sweater with yarn where the labels had come off in the bin, and the clerk just put them back on the skeins. But I haven't ordered yarn online because they say they can't always match dye lots. It is a dilemma!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Such beautiful work! I know just how you feel. This is a VERY interesting piece of information, and I hope lots of people read your post and tell their friends. It is dishonest to say 'no dye lot' and then only tell you about the batch number if you call and complain. 

Good luck at the fair!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't see it either! The afghan is beaufitful! I am currently crocheting "Reindeer Forest" with Caron Simply soft-but I have rows of lighter within the skein! Its bizarre!!! I"ll post once I'm done-which I almost am!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with all these wonderful KPers... your work is exquisite. Thanks for sharing the info, but enjoy your lovely afghan and be proud of your talent.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

Your afghan is beautiful. I love cables and the bright warm color


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Let me begin by acknowledging your wonderful work.

Second, Caron is giving you some marketing spin to cover their butts.

Third, think of this as an older used afghan. I hand my laundry over a line to dry and if the sun would hit it, there might me a line or band of fading. This becomes part of its patina. So you have created an item with ready made antiquity.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't see the problem, but often things look different up close. Whatever you have a beautiful afghan. I have some Caron purchased, so I hope I don't have the same problem.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think your afghan is gorgeous! I don't see any differences in color. Thank you for the tip on batch numbers. I have never heard of that!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I see no flaws thats one beautiful afghan


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Recently there was a post here on KP about what "No Dye Lot" means. I think most people felt that it meant a guarantee that all skein would be identical. That is not the case. It simply means the opposite - that the manufacturer is not guaranteeing that all skeins are the same. There is usually some kind of numbers stamped on the label. If I am buying more than one skein I always make sure they all have the same number stamped on the labels.

Your work is wonderful!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Grrr That is unfortunate because it bothers you. Your blanket is however, quite beautiful!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Your afghan is beautiful. How many times does one lay it out flat like that anyway. When it is drapped over a couch or chair it will never be noticed,(I can't see the "flaw" anyway}.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Number 1: Your afghan is absolutely beautiful - in the picture on line I cannot detect any color change. If you feel it is TOO noticeable maybe fuss with it until you found a way to fold it to hide the area. The idea of ripping it out just seems too unfair for belief. Remember, when an afghan or throw out is is usually not stretched out perfectly flat - it is over lumps and has overlaps so such a change would not show up. Good for you for warning about the unwritten 'batch' rule - I'm sorry you had to "find out the hard way".
That such an important detail is not noted on the yarn wrapper is despicable! Shame on Caron!


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Happened to me too. Made a sweater for my grandson. Never noticed the difference in color until I saw the sweater on him. I was very upset to say the least. Thanks for the info.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

It is beautiful, do not worry about any slight difference, I don't even notice it.


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

Your afghan is gorgeous and looks like so much work. thank-you for the tip about batch #. I never heard of this. I would have made the same assumption that you did. Caron gave you an answer but I don't think they treated you fairly. They should have given you free yarn for a year!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Oh my, it is lovely. Wrap youself and DH up in it and gaze at the stars. They wouldn't shine a bit brighter than this lovely work.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

its beautiful I love the color don't put it out where the entire afghan is displayed - fold it over, etc - after awhile you won't even notice it - I feel your pain - Tooneys mom :mrgreen:


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I love the work - and I always console myself with what I learned from an Eastern Friend who said: it is her "only Allah is perfect" error.
Not that I believe in Allah, but I like the concept.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I had the same thing happen with a sweater with yarn paradise yarns. The had the same dye lot believe or not and they were a totally different color. I would write Caron and and send the picture to them. I know how you feel but none the less your work is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

I have had the same experience with "no dye lot yarn." You should just be proud of your beautiful work." Jan


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

All I see is a very beautiful afghan, great work.


----------



## mimi5 (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful and from the picture you cannot see "a flaw"-just a lovely piece of needlework!


----------



## Classyone13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Caron Simply Soft for me is the worst yarn on the market. When knitted it has no body and feels so cheap to me. I know a lot of you here love it but for me it is a waste of time and money.


----------



## T.Pacos (Apr 19, 2012)

I have had that happen to me also. No one seems to take notice but me. I would love you to share you pattern or tell me how to get it . It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it the lighting that makes it look as if there are three large stripes from lighter to darker? Beautiful color, professional artistry, don't fret. An afghan to be proud of!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't see it either - it is simply a gorgeous afghan! Probably the only one who will notice is you and after awhile it will probably all look the same. What pattern did you use? Gorgeous pattern!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Totally gorgeous afghan ! It looks perfect to me. &#9829;


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I was informed that "No Dye Lot" means that the fibres were dyed BEFORE making into yarn. The fibres dyed on a certain day will have the date printed somewhere on the label; so you should buy the yarn with the same date if you buy "No Dye Lot" yarn.  

Now, I have to worry about a blasted "Batch Number", too? :? 

IMHO, It's just another way the yarn companies get you to buy their stuff and not have a leg to stand on if the yarn isn't the color you supposed it to be when you bought it! :thumbdown:


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thanks again for all your encouraging remarks. I did send a photo to Caron and explained the problem and told them I would warn my fellow KP users of their yarn . . . they are sending some yarn for my troubles but haven't received it as yet. Of course that does nothing to help this issue. If you Google Caron Lace Panel Throw, you will find the pattern and it is free. Fun to do but tedious!


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

I know it's horrible when something like that happens. However, with some yarn companies it's more than even lot #s. Red Heart, for instance, has a time stamp (hour and minute) of the date it was made. It's gotten to the point that makes it very difficult. Almost down to the second to separate the lots.
The spread is just beautiful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I honestly don't see anything wrong - it is beautiful and perfect in my eyes.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Patian said:


> Thanks again for all your encouraging remarks. I did send a photo to Caron and explained the problem and told them I would warn my fellow KP users of their yarn . . . they are sending some yarn for my troubles but haven't received it as yet. Of course that does nothing to help this issue. If you Google Caron Lace Panel Throw, you will find the pattern and it is free. Fun to do but tedious!


I thought it was that pattern! Gorgeous pattern, though. I know how those patterns are - made a baby blanket and it took forever with another pattern that was supposed to be "easy".


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

The throw is just beautiful. Now that I have read all these posts and have never used this yarn in the past, I will take back the yarn I purchased Tuesday. (it was on sale) and not be bothered with the potential problems. I have had other problems with the Caron brand and should know better, now I do. Thanks everyone for opening my eyes again.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

First, your afghan is BEAUTIFUL! I don't think anyone will notice the shade difference. You almost never find an afghan spread out so that the light is showing on it evenly, so the difference will not be obvious.

I think the difference in Lot and Batch is in the processing difference. I may be WAY wrong, but when I think Lot, I think of a vat of dye, yarn added, yarn taken out at the appropriate time for the lot, then another batch of yarn put in the vat. As the yarn uses up the dye, each lot will be slightly lighter in shade.

Batch is basically the same, but they try to computerize it, analyze it and add enough dye to make it the same color as the previous batch. No matter how hard they try, they will never be able to exactly duplicate the color, but they try.

I agree, you should be warned to get the same batch number if you are using several skeins of one color in the same project, just as they warned to get the same dye lot.

My experience, I have an afghan pattern that uses the same color all through it. I buy "no dye lot" yarn, and usually have a skein or two left over. I made one of these afghans for a benefit using left over skeins, and it was obvious to me that they were different shades, but I laid it out on the floor for my co-workers to see and not one of them could see the difference. I learned my lesson, though.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Consumers can not expect that anything made in bulk will forever be exactly the same. There are many factors that go into the process. Can you imagine the cost of items if manufacturers had to guarantee that things would always be exactly the same, especially when dealing with "natural" items - I have never seen 2 trees exactly the same, 2 animals exactly the same, etc. Yarn companies do try to help by putting the run number on the skein. Bottom line it is up to the consumer to purchase what they need. Some people have suggested that, when buying yarn for a project, an extra skein be purchased at the same time. Save the receipt and you can usually return the unused (if you don't need it) skein to the store in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to you.... but don't stress over this... you knitted 7 skeins of this yarn and you didn't notice.. no one will notice once you have had it awhile either... unless of course you point it out to every one... the afghan is absolutly beautiful and will continue to be so... no matter if there is a shade difference..

as to dye lots.. I read here some time ago that it means that there is NO specific number attatched to the dye lot they dyed the yarn in.. I also have never heard of a batch number... on my lable of Universal Yarn I see where it says COLOR: 719 then LOT: S862 are they trying to tell us that there could be another skein that says COLOR: 719 LOT: S628?? ( I made that number up) now this is getting very confusing.. and its a great post because we really don't want to be getting our 'Lots and Batches' mixed up...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It looks beautiful to me. I definitely wouldn't rip it out.

Hazel


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

You will find that there is a potential problem with any yarn. My advice is to check the numbers.


pdljmpr said:


> The throw is just beautiful. Now that I have read all these posts and have never used this yarn in the past, I will take back the yarn I purchased Tuesday. (it was on sale) and not be bothered with the potential problems. I have had other problems with the Caron brand and should know better, now I do. Thanks everyone for opening my eyes again.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I can't see it at all. 

If you can see it, replace your ligjt bulb to one of a lower wattage.

Problem solved.

The afghan is absolutely magnificent!


----------



## jantsu (Mar 17, 2013)

Please don't let the slight (very slight) color difference trouble you. No one will notice because they will be looking at your beautiful stitching. It is a wonderful throw. Jantsu


----------



## grandmalouise35 (Apr 3, 2013)

I always watch the batch number, even when they say no dye lot, this happened to me once too, but never again


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the warning - a good reminder to match anything that can be matched regardless of what we're told. Nevertheless, your afghan is lovely!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

The afghan is just a stunning work of art and I am sure the recipient will not notice the flaw if you don't tell them. Your work is just beautiful. Don't let this take away from your marvelous accomplishment.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Ann DeGray said:


> I can't see it at all.
> 
> If you can see it, replace your ligjt bulb to one of a lower wattage.
> 
> ...


Excellent idea!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful!!! If I received that as a gift and noticed a difference in color, I would just think it was part of the design! In the photo I do not notice a shade difference


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I see no flaw,, what i DO see is an amazing designer element  Ur stitching is beautifull !!


My feelings exactly!! I truly DO NOT SEE a lighter panel...and if it's in the center, it was meant to be that way!! Enjoy your beautiful afghan!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

That is one of the most beautiful afghans I've ever seen! I can't see any colour variation and as the others have said, once in use and not laid out for scrutiny it won't be visible at all. You did a gorgeous job! What is the name of your pattern? Thanks for the heads up about the 
'batch' number.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I can't see it at all.
> 
> If you can see it, replace your ligjt bulb to one of a lower wattage.
> 
> ...


Ann, I think that is an excellent idea - thanks! And to phamaluk, the pattern is Caron's "Lace Panel Throw" (free).


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

maybe it is just the picture, but I don't see it either


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I don't see a difference but if there is one I would have assumed it was meant to be that way. It is so beautiful. Thanks for the info on the batch number. Never heard of it before.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

There was a post a few months back about the No Dye Lot thingy. Apparently, No Dye Lot means "we didn't keep track of it, so you are on your own" I don't see the difference myself and think the afghan is beautiful. Besides, it will mostly be folded up or draped and no one will notice. I sure wouldn't frog or fret about it.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't see and difference. Think of it as a new design. I think it's beautiful and such a stunning work of craft man ship.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Only you will see any errors the rest of us see a lovely item .I dislike Carrons its a slippery finer than I like 4 ply yearn and it splits easily even crocheting . I was given numerous balls of it to use for my charity crocheting having a hard time using it all up along with its being a dark green, just keep adding dk green to the lap robes .


----------



## BJohn4223 (Jul 3, 2013)

It is absolutely gorgious and I can't see the difference in color. I would be thrilled to receive it as a gift so the recipient is very blessed. I love the color and am knitting a throw for one of my daughter's that is similar in shade. I only hope it's half as beautiful as this one.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Not seeing flaw of any kind. Afghan is more than beautiful.
I have in the past purchased several skeins with no dye lot. After putting in my buggy and walking around I did notice in different lighting, that was not same color.
You have beautiful afghan. I know you and your husband will know difference is there but don't thing anybody else will see. All others will see is your beautiful stitching.


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Afghans, when in use, are not laid out flat as in your photo. It is in stretching it out you can see the imprefection. In normal use, it would like in folds and wrinkles and what you see will not show ... but the lovely design and workmanship remove any imperfections you see.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's really beautiful. I hope you can get past the slight color difference which does not show in the picture. And you have given me an idea for cable throw I am making.


----------



## Beachbums3 (May 26, 2013)

One of the first things I was taught was to make sure the numbers matched, so I definitely do this. If my instructor hadn't told me, I would have never known. Your work is beautiful, don't worry about it. Just use and smile, not every eye shall notice. After all none of us did! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Some time ago there was a thread on the fact that "no dye lot" does not mean that all skeins will match in color; I don't recall whether it was Caron or Red Heart in question. All my poor brain retained was that "no dye lot" does not mean what we assumed it does. I was not aware of the batch number.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Some time ago there was a thread on the fact that "no dye lot" does not mean that all skeins will match in color; I don't recall whether it was Caron or Red Heart in question. All my poor brain retained was that "no dye lot" does not mean what we assumed it does. I was not aware of the batch number.


Well, it has been a hard lesson to learn so I felt it was important to let others benefit from my distress. From now on you can bet I'll be checking every number I can find on the labels of the yarn I purchase!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I also can see the slight shadow, but had to really look for it specifically. You said "in bright light" it is noticeable, and that is a good thing. Who is going to be putting flood lights on it on a daily basis. Also, like one member said, after using and washing, it will fade and disappear. You know it, though, and you did your best, and I can see why you are disappointed, but even more than that, "how could you have protected yourself from this."? It is so much, simply beautiful work. It is so annoying that it does not show up sooner, than when you are all finished with it. It really is lovely! Just lovely!


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

This is an absolutely beautiful afghan and knitting masterpiece. Only you will know where the imperfections are. Also, I"ll bet when you wash it, the colors will blend better so even you won't see the difference in colors. On the bed, it's simply beautiful. No worries.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Your afghan is gorgeous! I do see the color variation. I, too, would be furious! I have an afghan with a similar issue (this one was my fault) but after washing it and using it the situation is hardly noticeable. I guess I am the only one that sees it.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I had the same problem with bernat baby sport yarn. It had the same dye lot but after I had knitted it, you could see a big difference. I am glad I saw it before I finished it.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I no see no flaw friend...It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

CCNana said:


> Your afghan is gorgeous! I do see the color variation. I, too, would be furious! I have an afghan with a similar issue (this one was my fault) but after washing it and using it the situation is hardly noticeable. I guess I am the only one that sees it.


YES, YOU did all the WORK and YOU were the one that was spurred on to finish with such HIGH HOPES of PERFECTION. It is what kept you going, and then to find a mistake or a flaw, ONE that was NOT yours is so DISAPPOINTING. But, meanwhile down on earth, where perfection is not possible, this it a REAL WORK OF ART to all those who observe it. I salute you!


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful work, but the color changed really doesn't show in the photo, that said, it doesn't mean that it isn't there. Photos frequently don't show true color. I know that the whole, "No dye lot" thing really is a let down, I had the same thing happen to me, using a similar yarn that said no dye lot, as well as yarns from what was supposed to be the same dye lot. Best thing I have found, use your eyes and good lighting when purchasing yarn whenever possible.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I had the same thing happen in the middle of a sweater made with Red Heart Super Saver. The skeins DID come from different times & different places. Not only is the color slightly off, but the texture of the yarn differs from one skein to another. Sigh...............


----------



## kdamato55 (Apr 13, 2011)

I cannot see a problem, but we are always more critical of our own work. It's gorgeous.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

It is beautiful! Sometimes the yarn company offers compensation such as money back or more yarn. I know that happened to me and they sent me yarn. I can't remember if it was Lion Brand or Redheart. I was lucky I noticed it before I used it that time.


----------



## HCAcres (Jan 24, 2013)

I thik your work is beautiful. I have yet to tackle a complex pattern like this in afghan size and would love to have the pattern. Where did you get it? The photo doesn't show any obvious color changes but I know what you mean as I have a finished small piece that now I can see that one skein was slightly different from the others. 
Good work though! Absolutely lovely!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I was told long ago that there is no such thing as 'no dye lot' for blacks, whites and reds and they should always be viewed all together in sunlight to check for variations. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Personally, although disheartening, I would "unknit" the finished afghan (I have done this a few times) and knit it up in a color that corresponds to the original color lot you used. Such a beautiful piece needs to be complete, as painful as that may be. Actually, once you unravel it (if you chose to do that), you will be much more satisfied with the final results. I have knit sweaters that had been knit worng somehow and I had to take out 10" of a garment to correct the error. But, I was glad that I did. The garment would always have that glaring reminder that I was too loathe to correct. You did a wonderful job on your afghan and I hope you resolve your quandry satisfactorily to your liking.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I am sure that no one else will notice the difference.I had a similar experience once when quilting and a very wise woman told me that no one ever looks as closely at your work as yourself. My Mum always used to say "A blind man on a galloping horse would be pleased to see it" Don't know if thats any help or not.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

GrandmaJan said:


> The afghan is absolutely beautiful! And how clever of you to vary the shade ever so slightly! Love it!!!
> 
> (Girl, don't worry about it! Your work is fabulous and when you or someone else is wrapped up in it, the ever-so-slight variation will never be noticed.)


I couldn't agree more. It is beautiful! As for the yarn companies...I'm still shaking my head over what I read on the Cascade website about the lawsuit!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

joaniebeadgood said:


> I was told long ago that there is no such thing as 'no dye lot' for blacks, whites and reds and they should always be viewed all together in sunlight to check for variations. Anyone else heard this?


Yes, indeed!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Patian said:


> Yesterday I showed my afghan I had just completed after many, many hours of steady knitting. But shortly after it was displayed, my DH pointed out a flaw and I am just heartsick! The afghan took 7 skeins of Caron Simply Soft which I purchased all at the same time - since the label clearly stated "No Dye Lot", I had faith that they would all match - WRONG!
> 
> One skein was clearly lighter than the other six and when viewed under enough light, it sticks out like a sore thumb. (See attached photo) The errant skein is exactly in the middle and would mean redoing over half of the throw. I contacted Caron to get their input and was told that even though the skeins are marked No Dye Lot, one should still check to make sure the "Batch" number is the same.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen. The person buying the product noticed the difference of the same yarn i used that said no die lot. One purple was darker than the other. It was a red heart super saver yarn. I ended up making another of the same pattern which ultimately i designed and simple don't want to make again or want anyone to use as it was terrible (it was crocheted). But when I finally finished it a second time he was pleased and paid the asking price which was way to low. It took me 3 weeks to make the first one and longer on the second I was so mad.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

This is beautiful,
I am not sure, but is the afghan washable? Can you soak it in warm water for a bit and let the dye from the yarn meld with the lighter one?


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

When I started knitting a lady at Walmart explained batches and dye lots to me ........... I have noticed it a few times and was grateful for the warning!! Blue is blue but may not be the same if dyed in one batch on Monday and another on Friday!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your throw/afghan is absolutely gorgeous!!! I really like the color and intricate designs!!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Can you share the pattern name and source? It is such a beautiful throw!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks perfect to me. We are all so critical of our own work it seems. I love it!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Are you saying it was all done in one piece? How many stitches is that? It's awesome, don't change a thing! Because only God is perfect, right?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

It is a beautiful afghan, and if the "trouble spot" is in the centre of the blanket, then that is a "feature" of the item.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

I have stared and stared at the picture and do not see any difference. I had never heard about 'batch numbers' before either and I have bought a lot of no dye lot yarn and never had a problem. Just to be safe I will start checking the batch number. 

Personally, I think lot number and batch number are the same thing. The manufacturers just don't want to admit it. LOL

Your afghan is beautiful.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I can see the top of the post looks darker like it's in the shade. I guess that's what you are referring to. However. it's a beatifully completed work. I'm sure you will enjoy it. I am curious if this yarn was purchased since the new buyer took over. Perhaps this batch number is a new thing with the new owner.I have never had a problem and i have been using Caron for about 3 years. It's my go to yarn. However,I am having trouble finding it at Walmart. They are carrying Lion Brand, mostly.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Of course enter the afghan! It is beautiful. Your lovely stitching deserves to be seen.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> For what it is worth... I cannot see the problem. I think that when they say "No die lot" that should mean that this yarn would be manufactured without variations in yarn made last week or last month.... this would imply all the yarn should be the same.
> 
> To have a company say "no die lot" and THEN tell you that there are BATCH differences is actually like lying to me.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Exactly :!: Instead of stating "no die lot" they should just label the batch number as a die lot. If you happened to get a couple of die lots that matched, good but you would not expect it, therefore no unhappy surprises.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

I think your afghan is most beautiful. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

Like many others, I see no difference in the color of your beautiful work. However, since it is in the middle, then one can interpret it as a design element, chosen by you. Same color, slightly darker in shade. After all the time you spent completing this,I would not worry to much about it.


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I see no flaw,, what i DO see is an amazing designer element  Ur stitching is beautifull !!


like your thinking!


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

How about you knit a contrasting runner (narrower panel purely for decoration) that you sinply display placed over the lighter shaded part?

It's stunning - I can't ever imagine embarking on such a huge project, even less can I contemplate you frogging it!

It's a stunning masterpiece!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm sorry you are not satisfied, but I think it is just gorgeous! I do understand, all that work and it is not perfect, BUT, I really do not think anyone else will notice it. You did not notice it while knitting it, so it can't be that obvious. Great work!


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

Patian your afghan is stunning and I would not undo it if it were mine. It is a wonderful work of art.
On the subject of numbering on skeins of wool (yarn), here in NZ (and Australia) we have always had two different numbers, one tells you the colour (eg red, blue etc) and one tells you the batch that colour was produced in. I am looking at a label now that has COL 0018 & LOT 779165 - sometimes the label will say batch instead of lot. I have always checked the batch or lot number because if it is from a different batch there may well be shade variations.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of work. Nobody will probably even notice unless you tell them.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

This happened to me with a cardigan I knitted. I was so mad that I emailed Simply Soft and complained. They asked how much yarn I had used and mailed me matching yarn to make a new cardigan. I wasted all that time but they at least replaced the yarn I had used but would not wear.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

grammacat said:


> This is a beautiful work of art and like other KPers I cannot see a difference in the color.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Your afghan is very nice. You can not tell where it is. Don't worry about it. If you tell anyone they won't know it


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

There is (to me) absolutely no difference in color/shade as I look at the pic you posted. My eyes work OK, too.

Your afghan is truly lovely. So many hours of gentle patience and skill is what transformed that yarn into the finished piece you now have. Simply enjoy it, for your workmanship really is excellent. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

What flaw? all I see is a beautiful afghan.


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovey needlewok. I see no difference in the picture. Can you
post the pattern link or was it not on line??


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yes, I have noticed a "batch" number on all the yarn that has no dye lot. I always try to make sure the batch number is the same and if you look on some of them they also have the time they were put into skeins. Yes, I am a bit picky because that has happened to me way too many times.

BTW, that is a beautiful afghan!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

You did a beautiful job , gorgeous !


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Patian said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. The difference is more pronounced in person that it shows in the photo but guess there's no use crying over it. Had planned to enter it in our little country fair but now am having second thoughts. What do you think, will it be noticed or should I just forget it and try again next year?


You should enter it. It is a lovely piece of work. DH should not have said anything. If you don't win you won't be too disappointed, but who knows? You may win!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry you feel sad, but I think it is beautiful and you did a great job.


----------



## grandma vicki (Mar 17, 2013)

That is very pretty. I bought a "pound" of the light baby blue few wks ago. and it had a lot of "tie togethers". I sent Caron an email to let them know. Well bout an hour later they sent me email back wanting to know what color I would like to have for my trouble. Needless to say 2 days later , UPS was pulling in my yard with a new pound blue !! Was very surprising !!!


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks perfect to me...there's an old saying...one from Amish and one attributed to Spiderwoman...."to make a perfect stitched piece would be to offend the gods and one must always slip in an imperfect stitch somewhere"....all I see is beauty...would be proud to say I knit this afghan!


----------



## RavenRose (Nov 18, 2011)

This exact thing happened to me last year while knitting with Autumn Red...also threw in a few skiens of Watermelon Pink when I asked about order some as our HobbyLobby didn't care that color...however as of May 2013, they did quit carrying Caron Simply Soft and replaced it (sorry, can't remember brand name) with a very similar yarn....


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> For what it is worth... I cannot see the problem. I think that when they say "No die lot" that should mean that this yarn would be manufactured without variations in yarn made last week or last month.... this would imply all the yarn should be the same.
> 
> To have a company say "no die lot" and THEN tell you that there are BATCH differences is actually like lying to me.
> 
> ...


This is a stunning afghan, I totally agree with Amy, I would call the company and let them do come compensation. But I really don't see any flaw.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

It looks perfect to me. It's a gorgeous afghan.
Will you be willing to share the pattern?
Be proud of your works. It's beautiful.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

my goodness, you should be so proud of this afghan, it is so beautiful.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your compliments and encouraging words. You have really made my day and I appreciate each and every one of you. The pattern, for those who have asked, is a free one on Caron's site called Lace Panel Throw. It calls for Caron Simply Soft but if you were to use that specific yarn I would strongly advise checking the number right under the Color/Couleur # to avoid problems like I encountered. Hugs to you all, Patty


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a stunning afghan and the flaw you have stated is not noticeable, but I think we always see the "mistakes" when it is our work - we are so hard on ourselves. . 

It must have taken you hours to make and it is just beautiful.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

hajra said:


> This is a stunning afghan, I totally agree with Amy, I would call the company and let them do come compensation. But I really don't see any flaw.


Patian, I am sad that you are disappointed with your afghan, your knitting is absolutely wonderful.

Why not ask the company to re-dye your afghan for you. No harm in asking.

Looking on the net, it is not a good idea to dye acrylic yourself but I am sure the yarn mills could do it.

It would be a way for them to compensate and it would make them look like they care about their products and customers.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I can't see the light part at all. I think when you use it won't be noticeable.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I saw the darker part and thought it was a shadow. But it is beautiful work.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I can't see any color difference in the photo (other than the shadow on the entire back half), but I sympathize with you, because it obviously bothers YOU. No one is going to notice it due to all the very interesting stitches. I wouldn't even mention it to anyone. But thanks for the warning. It's a very beautiful afghan.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

The afghan is stunning. Use it with pride.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

The afghan is stunning. Use it with pride.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

The afghan is stunning. Use it with pride.


----------



## Freda Jo (Feb 17, 2013)

I see it but only since you point it out to me that I do!
But that just makes it one of a kind, very special and unique. The pattern is beautiful and well done. So don't beat yourself up. Be proud my friend! Great Job!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I couldn't stop looking at it, it is so beautiful and knitted by an expert. I did not notice the fault at first, it looks as if that is the part to go over the pillows.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

jlschulke said:


> You should enter it. It is a lovely piece of work. DH should not have said anything. If you don't win you won't be too disappointed, but who knows? You may win!!!


I agree.... enter it. You just never know. You see it, because you did it, but others may not, and do not seem to mind, as much as you do, the color flaw. You have really nothing to lose, and try again next year too! Your knitting is marvelous! If this has taught us all anything: people care here and that our perceptions, as we go, our goals, are not as important to the product or to others, as it seems to us, when we are in middle of it. Also, because of this..... put it our of sight for awhile, calm down the disappointment, and take it our later. Often, it is SO much better than you thought! You see more what is so beautiful and good about it! Works every time!. So enter it!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> I see no flaw,, what i DO see is an amazing designer element  Ur stitching is beautifull !!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

What a shame, your afghan is perfection, I guess your only recourse is to fold it so the colour difference is hidden. Thanks for the information re. batch numbers/dye lots, your misfortune will help many others to avoid the problem.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe it's me, but I don't see it. Your piece is lovely!

However, I, too, learned the hard way...Red Heart's no dye lot varies quite a bit. I had to unravel several hours' work and go skein matching at several stores until I found some that matched what I started with in the shawl. Not only the color, but the sheen was different. 

What is also a problem that I found with some yarns is matching dye lot numbers and one can clearly see some skeins' colors do not match the same dye lot!


----------



## mildred zilka (Oct 13, 2012)

You did a beautiful job on an intricate pattern. To bad about the dye lot not matching. One of the clerka in the store told me to watch the date on the yarn to make sure that it was all in the same batch dyed together thta day. I guess it goes to show you ; one should never assume anything.


----------



## mildred zilka (Oct 13, 2012)

I learned years ago; that instead of you going shop searching; if you would work every other row; one with the old yarn, one with the new and so on; so that it would become unnoticeable.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I know what you mean. I have done the same thing making a poncho once. But its beautiful, and if you can't live with it, send it to me. Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

Did not read all the pages here. But just wanted to say love the afghan and if any one does notice the variation in color tell them it is the very popular ombré effect. Lol


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Can you tell me, please, what the "ombre" effect is? It comes up a lot, have even bought a ball of cotton yarn with "ombre" in the description, but don't really know what it means.


----------



## aknittingnut (Aug 7, 2012)

Ombre is when there are several colors in the same skein of yarn.


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

Reyna said:


> Can you tell me, please, what the "ombre" effect is? It comes up a lot, have even bought a ball of cotton yarn with "ombre" in the description, but don't really know what it means.


It is a subtle change in the shade of a color. Gradual usually from lighter to darker or vise versa.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Keispa said:


> It is a subtle change in the shade of a color. Gradual usually from lighter to darker or vise versa.


Thank you!


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

Reyna said:


> Thank you!


No problem. Glad to help. It is also a term they use for the latest hair color technique. When they have darker roots and it gradually gets lighter as it gets to the ends.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

I had that happen with a one pound skein of white by Caron. made a baby afghan in 4 large squares with a teddy bear in each square in different shades of blue. once it was done and sewn together, the white was in different shades and it all came from the same skein. was very upset and frogged the whole thing.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

stunning work. anyone who has the nerve to point out the difference in color is obviously not looking at the details of the stitches and doesnt deserve to be covered by it.


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

I had problems with the yarn also and stopped buying it. Not only are the colors off but it pills VERY bad. Sorry for your heart ache. I can relate to it after months of long hard work :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Its beautiful the way it is. I see no flaw either and it is so nice wouldn't really care if there was a slight difference in shade.


----------



## GrannyP (Jun 17, 2012)

With it being in the middle (and I had to look twice to find it), it could be taken as a part of the pattern design. Sort of a dividing line between the two halves. Personally, I would have no problem snuggling under it. It's a beautiful piece.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and I would be proud!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The update: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192115-1.html


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The update: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192115-1.html


Thank you Jessica-Jean, I didn't think of linking the update to the original topic.


----------



## sbrazeel (Oct 29, 2011)

It's fabulous, even with the changing colors. You are to be congratulated. What pattern is this?


----------



## MarciaM (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful afghan! I can see why you won! The different color doesn't show up in your photo, so it must just be a slight difference.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Again, I learn something new (not hard when you don't know much to begin with!!). I too will pay more attention to batch number.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what a lovely perfectly done blanket just beautiful thats all i see!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments and support. I've come to terms with the change in color because I have too much time and effort to even consider frogging! I'm still pleased that I had the patience to finish the project.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Love your gorgeous afghan and congrads on your win.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't see it. I think you are just being overly concerned about something gone wrong. Just enjoy it. It is just beautiful! And you are so talented to be able to create something so gorgeous. By best to you

Robin in MA

BTW - where can we get that pattern?


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is the link to the pattern

http://www.yarnspirations.com/assets/files/pattern-files/%5Bnode%3Aid%5D/pdf/en/Lace%20Panel%20Throw%20_%20Yarn%20_%20Free%20Knitting%20Patterns%20_%20Crochet%20Patterns%20_%20Yarnspirations.pdf

Robin in MA


----------

